# Covid treatment ideas please?



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Unfortunately 3 of 5 members of our home tested positive yesterday, all 3 of us are symptomatic and feeling horrible. I realize that this too shall pass, we are otherwise healthy folks. Normally I am on point with treating illnesses in our family but the fever has me feeling addle minded and unable to stay awake and alert long enough to process all that I read. I'm asking for input from y'all and hopefully we will find a way to hasten the healing process. We are busy with children and cattle and are trying to get well as quickly as possible.
TIA


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Call your doctor to ask about whether you should stay home or get medical care in person.

If your symptoms are mild enough that you can recover at home, you should:


Rest. It can make you feel better and may speed your recovery.
Stay home. Don't go to work, school, or public places.
Drink fluids. You lose more water when you're sick. Dehydration can make symptoms worse and cause other health problems.
Monitor. If your symptoms get worse, call your doctor right away. Don't go to their office without calling first. They might tell you to stay home, or they may need to take extra steps to protect staff and other patients.
Ask your doctor about over-the-counter medicines that may help, like acetaminophen to lower your fever.









Coronavirus (COVID-19) Treatment


Most people can treat COVID-19 symptoms at home, but some people will need hospital care. Find out what treatment involves for both scenarios.




www.webmd.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

In the search for a COVID-19 preventative and treatment, it only takes a quick look on the internet to see a number of homeopathic remedies have been suggested.

Arsenicum, for example, is recommended by the AYUSH branch of the Indian government, Camphora and Phosphorus by doctors treating COVID-19 patients in Iran, Coca because COVID-19 symptoms look a lot like the those of high-altitude sickness, and the combination Remedy

Numerous other remedies such as Gelsemium sempervirens, Carbo vegetabilis, and Phosphoricum acidum have also been recommended.

With so much homeopathic information on offer, what should we pay attention to?

That information which shows a clear relationship between remedy and symptoms at the time the person presents for treatment.









COVID Chronicles: Which Remedy? | Homeopathy Plus


Making a difference for you and your family.



homeopathyplus.com


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

And now it's Ivermectin that's one of the latest "cures"..........









Can Ivermectin be used to treat COVID-19?


Official answer: Ivermectin is not FDA approved to treat COVID-19 patients. Ivermectin should only be used in patients for COVID-19...




www.drugs.com


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

HDRider said:


> In the search for a COVID-19 preventative and treatment, it only takes a quick look on the internet to see a number of homeopathic remedies have been suggested.
> 
> Arsenicum, for example, is recommended by the AYUSH branch of the Indian government, Camphora and Phosphorus by doctors treating COVID-19 patients in Iran, Coca because COVID-19 symptoms look a lot like the those of high-altitude sickness, and the combination Remedy
> 
> ...


thank you for providing links! I'm not processing information very well, for some reason this fever really is interfering with my ability to think clearly but I'm sending the links to DD to read. She ordered zinc, D3, vitamin C, and all of our normal viral treatment stuff. We are hoping to keep her well given that she is 19 weeks along with grandbaby number 11, and our sweet little 9 month old ...they are the only 2 in the house who are negative. SIL, 4 yo grandson, and myself are SICK. Not go to the hospital sick, but working hard to keep from getting any worse. SIL and I are willing to try almost anything that can speed healing, and minimize the symptoms, but we are both SO TIRED.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> And now it's Ivermectin that's one of the latest "cures"..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DD has been researching the Ivermectin...we almost always have it on hand anyway between cattle and farm dogs. We realize that she shouldn't use it given the pregnancy, but SIL and I are more than willing to give it a try and see if it can speed up the getting well process so that we can both get back on our feet and take the load off of my DD. She is SO busy right now just taking care of the cows and kiddos without MeMaw and Daddy helping out. She's also quite unhappy about the whole family being quarantined and her missing work. 

Our typical antiviral herbs are on standby, we are just trying to figure out best options before we jump into something that may be counter productive.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If you are tired - sleep! Your body is telling you what it needs right now. Everything can wait or someone else can take over. 
The caregiver must care for the caregiver first or there will be no caregiving.

I know of 3 people that have had Covid-19 and all slept a lot.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> If you are tired - sleep! Your body is telling you what it needs right now. Everything can wait or someone else can take over.
> The caregiver must care for the caregiver first or there will be no caregiving.
> 
> I know of 3 people that have had Covid-19 and all slept a lot.


thank you! It was scary how much I slept yesterday and last night and all I want to do is sleep. That scares DD though, she is afraid that since I am sleeping so much I'm not drinking enough or doing other treatments that may help speed healing. She is a sweetie, but is missing the part where we are trying to keep her and the baby from getting ill. I know several folks who have had it and tell us not to worry that it passes like the flu, but it doesn't feel like the flu at all to me. I have also lost several folks who i loved dearly to this virus and the last thing I want is for my pregnant DD to catch it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

When this began I stocked up on tonic water with quinine.

If I get sick I will shift to only drinking that.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

ET1 SS said:


> When this began I stocked up on tonic water with quinine.
> 
> If I get sick I will shift to only drinking that.


DD ordered quinine and says she intends to make us take it. I'm trying to sort through the data to see if that or the ivermectin will be a good option


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

First, relax a little about possible bad outcomes. Even the oldest age group with several other high-risk factors has a far lower mortality rate than the impression one gets from the news, and younger age groups are far better even than that. A bit of research into that would take away a lot of the fear that's so pervasive these days.

Second, the same things I'd suggest and do myself for any illness:

You say you ordered vitamins C & D; if you don't already have them in hand, you need to go get them locally right now and start taking them.

It sounds like you weren't already taking vitamin D; if so, that was a mistake that I hope you'll rectify. It takes time to get your blood level up to the level that's helpful, but no doubt it'll still help some; it might've kept you from getting Covid in the first place, but better late than never. The research shows 5000 IU per day is a good dose for adults, but consider 10K for a couple days to start.

Vitamin C: At least 2 grams per hour, every waking hour. It's absorbed slowly so high doses can cause a little intestinal upset; the idea is to take as much as possible until that happens, then back off the dose or skip a dose. I usually start with 5-6 grams, then 3-4 grams, then 2 grams per hour. For me, it doesn't work for every illness, but it works very well way more often than not. There's a lot of research on this also that you can find on the web.

I haven't looked into ivermectin, but hydroxychloroquine works very well for Covid everywhere in the world it's been used, including in the US before it was banned, and the AMA just dropped its recommendation against it. It's really bizarre that they banned it, and that people went along with it, but it just shows the power of propaganda over those who don't research and think for themselves. If you can get it, definitely consider using it.

Beyond that, so many sick in one household might suggest it would be a good idea to take a good look at your general diet and health practices, to see if there's something that's compromising your family's immunity.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> When this began I stocked up on tonic water with quinine.
> 
> If I get sick I will shift to only drinking that.


I like a little lime in mine.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Vitamin D has been shown to be associated with less symptoms. Supplement with this vitamin ASAP. Most people in the US that do not live in the deep south are deficient if they do not supplement. See Study finds over 80 percent of COVID-19 patients have vitamin D deficiency
I take 5000 IU per day. It is not too much - I have my levels tested and one 5000IU pill has not caused my levels to get too high. And as mentioned, 10000IU should probably be where you start, at least for a month. I have taken 10000IU in the past with no problem. Whenever you get a physical, request a Vitamin D test with your blood work.

Why every doctor in our sun-starved region is not recommending this to all people is beyond me!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Look up I-Mask+ and I-Math+. These are the 2 protocols recommended by the health care doctors who keep trying to get the government to develop a treatment plan. The I stands for Ivermectin which has been proven in several studies to work as a prophylactic and in all phases of the disease. There is information on the site you can print off and give to your doctor to try to convince them to prescribe Ivermectin. Other things like vitamin d, zinc, quercetin. melatonin are available over the counter.

These are all top flight doctors who are using these protocols to treat patients. They are upset because they have developed these protocols that work, but the government for some unknown reason will not provide a treatment plan.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

backwoodsman7 said:


> First, relax a little about possible bad outcomes. Even the oldest age group with several other high-risk factors has a far lower mortality rate than the impression one gets from the news, and younger age groups are far better even than that. A bit of research into that would take away a lot of the fear that's so pervasive these days.
> 
> Second, the same things I'd suggest and do myself for any illness:
> 
> ...


We were very faithful with a healthy diet and proper supplements until a few months back when life went upside down. Our family has been in crisis mode for several months now with a few different tragic events, and I'm positive that the stress and especially over extended period of time contributed to our susceptibility...that said, my SIL is a middle school teacher who was exposed directly multiple times on his first day back to school upon returning from deployment with his National Guard unit for covid relief. Even healthy immune systems can likely only fight off so much exposure.

We are good to go with vitamin C, even injectible for an extra boost. 

I'm wondering if we should add asprin or increase garlic as I've read quite a bit about blood clots.

DD is trying to get information on ivermectin, but ordered quinine because she has read quite a lot about it and feels like it's worth a try. 

It's really disheartening because we are rarely ill at all and as soon as the tests were done we were told not to leave the house for a minimum of 10 days...so we couldn't stop to pick up any supplements. Thankfully we had just had a steer processed and laid in extra groceries and diapers!


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Look up I-Mask+ and I-Math+. These are the 2 protocols recommended by the health care doctors who keep trying to get the government to develop a treatment plan. The I stands for Ivermectin which has been proven in several studies to work as a prophylactic and in all phases of the disease. There is information on the site you can print off and give to your doctor to try to convince them to prescribe Ivermectin. Other things like vitamin d, zinc, quercetin. melatonin are available over the counter.
> 
> These are all top flight doctors who are using these protocols to treat patients. They are upset because they have developed these protocols that work, but the government for some unknown reason will not provide a treatment plan.


thank you! We have been trying to find primary source information on the ivermectin protocols. I don't understand the melatonin but the rest makes sense to me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I posted some remedies in the other thread.

Melatonin helps you sleep if you are restless. At least it helps some people. For me if I don't try to fall asleep exactly 30 to 45 minutes after taking it, it doesn't help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't like taking anything that can reduce a fever because the fever is your body trying to fight off the bug. But Tylenol is better than asprin or garlic if you want to reduce a fever.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't like taking anything that can reduce a fever because the fever is your body trying to fight off the bug. But Tylenol is better than asprin or garlic if you want to reduce a fever.


The aspirin is to prevent blood clots. The melatonin is not for sleep, but I don't remember its exact purpose in the protocol.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Rb's Memaw said:


> thank you for providing links! I'm not processing information very well, for some reason this fever really is interfering with my ability to think clearly but I'm sending the links to DD to read. She ordered zinc, D3, vitamin C, and all of our normal viral treatment stuff. We are hoping to keep her well given that she is 19 weeks along with grandbaby number 11, and our sweet little 9 month old ...they are the only 2 in the house who are negative. SIL, 4 yo grandson, and myself are SICK. Not go to the hospital sick, but working hard to keep from getting any worse. SIL and I are willing to try almost anything that can speed healing, and minimize the symptoms, but we are both SO TIRED.


Wild Quinine may help (Missouri snakeroot) Make a tea from the roots. Do not give 
Quinine if the lady is Pregnant. Quinine is a big NO NO for Pregnant women.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

According to the doctors who post on youtube, vitamin D and ivermectin. Alas, ivermectin is prescription only

I am not telling you to take it: I am only repeating what was said on youtube and google. What I am saying is that it might be possible to get your doctor to prescribe something effective









The FDA-approved drug ivermectin inhibits the replication of SARS-CoV-2 in vitro


Although several clinical trials are now underway to test possible therapies, the worldwide response to the COVID-19 outbreak has been largely limited…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

I ended up in the ER I think it was Tuesday morning. I don't remember half of it, but I do remember I tested positive for COVID. The doctor thought it pushed all my medical issues to their max. Let me tell you, it's been a terrible week, but you seem to get the gist of it already. 

My mom sent me a paper from a family friend's doctor and it says:

~Vitamin C - 500mg twice daily
~Quercetin 250-500mg twice daily
~Zinc 75-100mg per day
~Vitamin D3 - 1000-4000 IU per day
~Melatonin (slow release) - begin with 3-10mg at night (because we all know how hard sleep is with this)
~Optional for acid reflux - Famotidine 20-40mg per day

Call 911/Go to the Hospital when:

-Shortness of breath has worsened or changed significantly in a short amount of time (if you are unable to speak a complete sentence without stopping for breath)
-Chest pain that does not go away
-Bluish lips/face
-New onset of confusion

All of us at home have it. My husband works in a school and he was fighting with himself, "Do I say I came in contact with someone that had a positive COVID test? I can't afford to miss anymore work...you know what, I'll be honest." So he did and then found out his boss was hiding the fact that her husband tested positive and came to work anyway. There's a big breakout there. My husband, I, and our two small children have it. The kids are faring better than we are, that's for sure. It is miserable.

We can get through this! I hope you all feel better soon. All I've wanted to do is sleep but with two small kids, it's not always possible so my husband and I have been taking turns sleeping and watching the kids.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

101pigs said:


> Wild Quinine may help (Missouri snakeroot) Make a tea from the roots. Do not give
> Quinine if the lady is Pregnant. Quinine is a big NO NO for Pregnant women.


She got the idea from us using snake root when she was younger, then looked up quinine. We know that isn't an option for her even if she does get sick though. I will have to look in her herb cabinet, we may still have snake root. Thanks 101pigs


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Kstar said:


> I ended up in the ER I think it was Tuesday morning. I don't remember half of it, but I do remember I tested positive for COVID. The doctor thought it pushed all my medical issues to their max. Let me tell you, it's been a terrible week, but you seem to get the gist of it already.
> 
> My mom sent me a paper from a family friend's doctor and it says:
> 
> ...


My sympathies Kstar...I hope you are able to get some good rest and feel well soon. It is spreading like crazy through the schools around here. My SIL's school no longer has enough teachers or subs to continue some of the classes. My DD is a rural route mail carrier and now she can't go to work either even though she is negative. We found out this afternoon that in addition to the covid, we have all been exposed to strep as well via a well intentioned person who felt ill but since her covid test was negative she thought it was allergies until she got so ill that the dr decided to go ahead and test for other things  I'm sure we will come out just fine, but I would love to figure out some ways to shorten the duration and severity of the symptoms, especially for my SIL...he's downright miserable. I'm functioning in small bursts and then sleeping because that's about all I can do without feeling much worse.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rb's Memaw said:


> My sympathies Kstar...I hope you are able to get some good rest and feel well soon. It is spreading like crazy through the schools around here. My SIL's school no longer has enough teachers or subs to continue some of the classes. My DD is a rural route mail carrier and now she can't go to work either even though she is negative. We found out this afternoon that in addition to the covid, we have all been exposed to strep as well via a well intentioned person who felt ill but since her covid test was negative she thought it was allergies until she got so ill that the dr decided to go ahead and test for other things  I'm sure we will come out just fine, but I would love to figure out some ways to shorten the duration and severity of the symptoms, especially for my SIL...he's downright miserable. I'm functioning in small bursts and then sleeping because that's about all I can do without feeling much worse.


It's just spreading...like what do you do? 

A lot of the teachers these past couple weeks went remote from home because of the breakouts. A lot of the kids came in with it and it's not always easy to catch on because their symptoms are generally mild. 

The schools are often times hit hard, it seems. COVID is just messing everything up. I'm hoping it'll be a distant memory soon. 

I hear you. Wake up for 20 minutes, sleep for 5 hours, repeat. Pretty sure this thing has mutated. It seems like we all had it before a test came out for it at the beginning of 2020 and we got over it in a couple weeks and people that were getting the same thing were told at tests with doctors their results were "inconclusive" so we're pretty sure it was early COVID and they didn't want to start a panic yet. Now, near the end, and I had a positive test for it. I'm thankful to be home, though, but I was in such bad shape on my way to the hospital and my time there. I don't remember much of it and I'm trying to get my hospital records to figure out everything they did. Not much luck so far, but I bet they're swamped with requests.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Kstar said:


> It's just spreading...like what do you do?
> 
> A lot of the teachers these past couple weeks went remote from home because of the breakouts. A lot of the kids came in with it and it's not always easy to catch on because their symptoms are generally mild.
> 
> ...


We just want to figure out a proactive way to approach healing. Maybe it's out of habit and this thing just runs it's course no matter what, but we have always been able to figure out how to treat almost everything in some manner that helps minimize the downtime and get us back to health quickly. DD refuses to give up until she finds something that will help...and I understand her drive to do so, I simply lack enough energy to be able to do much at all. 

I'm super thankful that we don't seem to have it as bad as many of the others we know and definitely not ER worthy, but we sure don't want to get there either. My heart goes out to you, I'm sure getting that information may be a challenge.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rb's Memaw said:


> We just want to figure out a proactive way to approach healing. Maybe it's out of habit and this thing just runs it's course no matter what, but we have always been able to figure out how to treat almost everything in some manner that helps minimize the downtime and get us back to health quickly. DD refuses to give up until she finds something that will help...and I understand her drive to do so, I simply lack enough energy to be able to do much at all.
> 
> I'm super thankful that we don't seem to have it as bad as many of the others we know and definitely not ER worthy, but we sure don't want to get there either. My heart goes out to you, I'm sure getting that information may be a challenge.


I guess I was a bit surprised considering how out of it I was in the ER. I don't even remember the ambulance ride there. The hospital is close to my home, but still...it's a scary feeling I don't know what all they did to me. I keep finding EKG stickers on my body...getting my records is proving to be a challenge. I remember very little of that visit, they even did a CT scan and I didn't know...pretty sure I almost died on Tuesday.

I would think that vitamin C and D3 are probably the best bet, very powerful healers. Chlorella may be of some help, too, but I'm not certain on that. 

I think better than everything else is microparticle colloidal silver if you have a generator. At not, they are available on thesilveredge.com, I believe. They are NOT cheap. We got ours as a gift, but it is worth every single penny! I'm certain we can kick this with silver.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kstar said:


> I think better than everything else is microparticle colloidal silver if you have a generator. At not, they are available on thesilveredge.com, I believe. They are NOT cheap.


You can make your own for a small fraction of their $250. You can buy a foot of pure silver wire from a jeweler or online for a few bucks. Then you need a small aquarium air pump, a power source around 6v or so (I use a used-up 9v battery, or a small AC adapter), and a pair of clip leads, and you can do exactly what their $250 thing does. It helps to have a multimeter to check voltage and current, and a laser pointer to get an idea of the silver concentration.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You can make your own for a small fraction of their $250. You can buy a foot of pure silver wire from a jeweler or online for a few bucks. Then you need a small aquarium air pump, a power source around 6v or so (I use a used-up 9v battery, or a small AC adapter), and a pair of clip leads, and you can do exactly what their $250 thing does. It helps to have a multimeter to check voltage and current, and a laser pointer to get an idea of the silver concentration.


I'm not very handy with this type of stuff, but good to know! We got the silver generator as a gift from family and it has proven itself useful time and time again. Expensive, but worth. Although, if I were handier, I think your contraption there would've been more bang for the buck!


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

how effective is the colloidial silver? We have been using it to stave off any potential secondary infections but weren't sure about it's effectiveness against covid. 
@Kstar , I certainly hope you heal well and quickly. It sounds like you had a very close call there!


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

backwoodsman7 said:


> You can make your own for a small fraction of their $250. You can buy a foot of pure silver wire from a jeweler or online for a few bucks. Then you need a small aquarium air pump, a power source around 6v or so (I use a used-up 9v battery, or a small AC adapter), and a pair of clip leads, and you can do exactly what their $250 thing does. It helps to have a multimeter to check voltage and current, and a laser pointer to get an idea of the silver concentration.


Our family made and sold colloidal silver generators for quite awhile. They aren't difficult to assemble and learn to use. I will get one running by the end of the day since our supply has been diminishing during this.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Wanted to post an update. I'm on day 6 of being symptomatic, SIL is on day 8. We both woke up fever free and feeling worlds better this morning...not completely well, and still have much less energy than normal but able to function without wanting to just flop back over on the pillow and try to sleep. DD has been vigilant as all get out with the Vitamin C, D, Zinc, and melatonin at night. She added quinine 2x per day, nebulized colloidal silver, mullein steams with eucalyptus and cedar, hot lemonade with lots of honey and some clove, and greek lemon and egg soup with turmeric, oregano and tons of garlic. She added a strong B complex as well to help with our energy levels and to help stimulate appetite...the quinine stimulates appetite as well and eases digestion. She also diffused essential oils in all of the rooms..she used, clove, eucalyptus, lemon, and sweet orange. A lot of those are comfort measures, but with the spine twisting aches and pains the comfort went a LONG way. Quinine is the only thing I took for fever, other than catnip tea with spearmint and honey, it's also the only thing I have taken for the aches. Overall I think we are doing well, better it seems than many of the other folks we know who have it in our area. I don't think I've ever been so thankful that DD learned from a young age how to tend ill folks and how to be as self sufficient as possible! Hopefully we are nearly done with this nasty little mess and will be tip top again soon. I just thought I would share what has helped us and encourage everyone else who gets this that it isn't always as horrible as it sounds sometimes. Fingers crossed that I'm not being overly optimistic.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rb's Memaw said:


> how effective is the colloidial silver? We have been using it to stave off any potential secondary infections but weren't sure about it's effectiveness against covid.
> @Kstar , I certainly hope you heal well and quickly. It sounds like you had a very close call there!


When I remember to use it, it feels like it helps keep me hanging in there, but my memory has been so poor as of late. I would imagine it would help keep extra infections away, but COVID is pretty strong on it's own...


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Kstar said:


> When I remember to use it, it feels like it helps keep me hanging in there, but my memory has been so poor as of late. I would imagine it would help keep extra infections away, but COVID is pretty strong on it's own...


I hope that you are getting better, you've been in my prayers.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rb's Memaw said:


> I hope that you are getting better, you've been in my prayers.


Thanks . I feel better than I did a week ago, but I still have a little bit to go to be fully healed up.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

Kstar said:


> Thanks . I feel better than I did a week ago, but I still have a little bit to go to be fully healed up.


We've been doing well here, but the residual fatigue is just awful. Like you I think we are a little way from our normal selves, but doing well enough to keep the kitchen dirty...grandma swore that was when you knew everyone was "over the worst".


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Rb's Memaw said:


> We've been doing well here, but the residual fatigue is just awful. Like you I think we are a little way from our normal selves, but doing well enough to keep the kitchen dirty...grandma swore that was when you knew everyone was "over the worst".


I am glad that you all have been doing well! That's great!

I agree, the fatigue is probably the absolute worst. Today I had it bad. It seems like some days are great and other days are just downright awful. I was doing okay enough to do dishes the other day, so I'm hoping your grandma is right


----------

